
Einstein's Letter to President Roosevelt – 1939 - phodo
http://www.atomicarchive.com/Docs/Begin/Einstein.shtml
======
seycombi
Roosevelt's reply:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e7/Roosevel...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e7/Roosevelt-
einstein-letter.png)

Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einstein%E2%80%93Szil%C3%A1rd_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einstein%E2%80%93Szil%C3%A1rd_letter)

